

Google executives cheery about Silicon Valley economy - ilamont
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-10045349-93.html

======
hellfishburnsy
right. they can be cheery because they're Google...

~~~
jwilliams
Google don't live in a vacuum - without new content, new advertisers, new
businesses, new users, new ideas, they'll stagnate.

If Google is happy, then I think that's a good indicator for everyone upstream
and downstream.

~~~
tptacek
And if Google said they were unhappy, their stock would plummet, so I don't
think we have anything to go on here.

~~~
jwilliams
Well yeah - but it was more in response to "Google can be upbeat because
they're Google and nothing can harm them". This simply isn't true.

Also, companies will tend to give out warnings if their business is coming
under pressure (a lot of the time, but there are some pretty obvious counter-
examples). The market is pretty brutal with nasty surprises.

------
quasimojo
when you are rich, recessions are just a time to get assets on sale.

why pay top dollar to acquire a startup when you can get them for 80% off in
six months? times like this are gravy for companies like apple and google,
they have more than enough cash to ride out the apocalypse and buy up assets
on the morning after

